

Taoism and Functional Programming: In Place - olliesaunders

Like functional programming, Taoism aggressively minimises mutability. A true Taoist seeks to change the world as little as possible and refrains from acting as much as he can, creating the stable foundation on which Taoism is built and removing changing context from decisions of right and wrong. This allows Taoism to appear wise, possessing many hallmarks of wisdom in spades:<p>- Logically true.
- Universally applicable.
- Highly abstract.
- Foreign concepts.<p>But how wise is Taoism really? Once you outlaw mutability, Taoism is merely a collection of virtues deftly derived from logical extension, no more impressive that the logical extensions a programming language designer makes from an established paradigm.<p>Immutability is not without merits, but, if you value mutability in life (and most of us do), Taoism cannot be accepted. The best alternative then, is to understand that a virtuous life is not achieved principally through the application of very abstract concepts (these are few), but through the rapid mastery of relative, changing, specifics: A virtuous country is one that adapts its laws fastest to a changing world; a virtuous person is one who does not hesitate to change his opinion when it has been proven wrong; etc.
======
thunk
Hrm, I think you've misunderstood wu wei. Wu wei has nothing to do with
immutability. Quite the contrary. Wu wei achieves great things by applying the
least amount of force at the location of greatest leverage -- by piggybacking
on the strong currents that are already loose in the world. It only appears to
the unaware and the ignorant as if nothing has been done. In reality, the
master is always upwind of correct action. Much of this can be achieved by
simply being quiet, paying close attention, and doing what comes naturally
without deliberation. I see very little similarity with FP.

------
diiq
Following the Tao does not preclude change.

    
    
      Therefore the Master
      acts without doing anything
      and teaches without saying anything.
      Things arise and she lets them come;
      things disappear and she lets them go.
      She has but doesn't possess,
      acts but doesn't expect.
      When her work is done, she forgets it.
      That is why it lasts forever.
    

It precludes desire; when the Tao leads you to take an action, the action
passes through you and onward through the things you acted with. It precludes
judgement; the change that action has made in the world _is_. But action
itself is niether praised nor reviled. The body will change the world as much
as it will --- Taoism asks for the _mind_ to remain calm and fluid, and the
_self_ to vanish.

------
Ixiaus
An interesting post, points for bringing interesting discussion!

Taoism seeks to _not_ change world at _all_ ; realizing that change is
inspired from within first. Also realizing that change within is unnecessary.

Heraclitus had it right that the only constant in the Universe is Change. To
realize that change is inevitable and natural will lead one to the conclusion
that change is not necessary nor required (implying choice) but _inevitable_.

Mutability is the fundamental unit, immutable state is only an illusion; it is
the act of changing from one thing in one moment to something of similar
essence in another moment.

 _The rose is not trying to be beautiful, it is beautiful._

